# Shooters KC Rib Rub by request



## shooterrick (Oct 4, 2009)

This is for Bassman but all are welcome to the recipe.  i will warn you, be carefull with how much you use on ribs or other thin cuts.  The salt content is high and goes a long way on ribs.  On butts and briskets I dust again before smoking.

* Shooters Copperhead Rib Rub*



1 cup brown or raw sugar
.25 cup Hungarian paprika
.25 cup Tony Chacheres Creole season
.25 cup  Season salt

1.5 TBS chili powder
1.5 TBS garlic powder
2 TBS ground black pepper
1.5 TBS onion powder
2 TBS dry mustard flour
2 TBS crushed Fennell seed
1 TBS chipotle powder

1.5 TSP red pepper flakes



Blend all together and coat all sides of meat liberally after mustard slather.  Let stand at least 15 min before cooking.  For best results wrap in plastic wrap and place in refrigerator overnight. Reapply just before putting on the smoker.

  Allow to reach room temperature before grilling or smoking.   
 Use in BBQ sauces and is especially good on pork and poultry.  Use as a general seasoning while cooking wild game.  Add to injection sauces and finishing sauces.
It is killer on brisket!


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks for the Recipe Rick...


----------



## rivet (Oct 4, 2009)

Looks really good. I'm concerned about that much sugar in a rub on brisket...any feedback you can share?


----------



## shooterrick (Oct 4, 2009)

I use raw sugar not brown now.  I have had only good feedback on brisket.  I also inject my brisket with 1 cup beef broth and 1 tbs of this rub mixed in.  I do not baste my brisket other than an apple juice spray from time to time after 1st hour.  I hear comments like I dont usually care for brisket but this is good.


----------



## zeeker (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks for the recipe Shooter. All the best...


----------



## bassman (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks for the recipe, Rick!  It's too late for the chuckies and butts, so I'll give it a try on about 30 pounds of brisket in a couple of weeks.  I had to give you 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





for sharing.


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks also for this recipe for I don't think I have this one yet but I do have your others and all are welcomed to my bank of rubs.


----------



## cman95 (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanx for sharing.


----------

